# About Norton Internet Security 2005



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi everyone. I have had Norton AntiVirus software ever since I bought my computer 2 years ago. Norton AntiVirus has always given me excellent results and I trust it. I just updated to Norton Security 2005. I needed a firewall and it has one. It also has Norton AntiVirus and Norton AntiSpam. A popup blocker and Ad blocker. Yesterday, I downloaded a screensaver and on install, Norton Firewall kept popping up asking me if I wanted to allow access and I kept telling it to block. Then another popup and another and another and so on. I said block. At the same time that Norton Firewall was asking, SpywareGuard was asking if I wanted to keep the BHO and I was telling SpywareGuard "No". After everything was over, I ran the Anti-Spy on Yahoo toolbar. It is by PestPatrol. It found about 15 items. Dialers, Malware, spyware and some of about everthing. I scanned and deleted these. I then ran Ad-Aware and it found 23 items in files, registry values, registry keys. One item, I got rid of with HijackThis. I immediately downloaded and installed SpywareBlaster. I sure need it.
I am sorry about this long post. My point is, that Norton Firewall, allowed most of this stuff to come in. It did not protect me against this. So when time comes to upgrade, I am thinking of just going back to the AntVirus and just install the ZoneAlarm firewall. I think I would be better off. What do you all think ?

Jillian


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

No Responses? I asked y'all what do you think? So let me hear!!


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Why pay for Norton at all when you can get A/V for free? Just get Avast Home Edition or AVG Free by goring to www.majorgeeks.com and visit the section on anti/virus. You don't need to pay for good, solid anti/virus that bogs down your computer and WORKS! Liz


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Any firewall will let them in because you told it to 
When you installed the screen saver you let IT and all it's associated rubbish through the firewall 

If you must install all sorts of rubbish without scanning it first with a good antivirus and anti trojan and something like adawre you can always expect that to happen


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Jillian, MOST screensavers have *dirty* EULA's...I have a list of places you can get clean ones from if you like. Liz


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

southernlady said:


> Jillian, MOST screensavers have *dirty* EULA's...I have a list of places you can get clean ones from if you like. Liz


Yes please Liz :up:

Many thanks - Oldie


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

One note of warning, lots of people report that Zone Alarm and Norton AV do not work well together. Personally, I recommend Sygate as a good firewall, I switched from Zone Alarm about 6 months ago and find it a lot more stable. 
Also, I agree with Southernlady, no point paying for an antivirus when you can use a free one. I had some virus issues a while ago, Norton didn't detect anything, so I switched to Avast and it found it straight away. I think it makes more sense to use a free AV and pay for a firewall, rather than the other way round. Free AVs are as good as paid for ones, but free firewalls tend to leave out some important features, such as port opening, which you may need. That applies to the free versions of Zone Alarm and Sygate.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Here is my list. I've included other sites besides just screen savers for the simple reason that many graphic artist do more than just screen savers. I've found in my search that I'll be looking for themed wallpaper and run across screen savers. So that's why it's such a long list.

Also, if you go to a web site such as the themedoctor and go to a theme, go to the artist home and look around there. You will find far more that way. Another way to find screen savers and graphic stuff is to poke around web rings. Liz

Button, Fonts, and other things

http://www.digitmania.holowww.com/index.html

http://www.creativespirits.net/typeface/index.php

http://www.frenchspot.com/Graphics/graphics.html

http://genealogy.about.com/cs/miscellaneousgems/index.htm?terms=geneaology

Screensavers

http://luceouro.tripod.com/tartanthemes.html

http://www.appleblossomart.com/

http://www.reallyslick.com/

http://www.angelfire.com/magic/under_the_rainbow/index.html

http://www.surfhoo.com/index2.asp?P...us&FromDate=4/11/2001&ToDate=11/22/2003&Nav=1

http://www.opengl.org/applications/windows/utilities/

Themes and Wallpapers

http://luceouro.tripod.com/tartanthemes.html

http://www.corabur.com/

http://www.desktopdivathemes.com/

http://www.legendarythemes.com/

http://www.globalscape.com/index.asp

http://www.kylyria.net/

http://www.serenitysthemes.com/

http://shep4.surfhoo.com/

http://scnwd.com/screations/index.html

http://www.superskinz.com/

http://www.thethemegallery.com/

http://www.themedoctor.com/

http://www.thememaker.com/

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Haven/1199/free_menu.html

http://galtthemes.ezthemes.com/pcenhance/dt/main.phtml?blank+Places+F

http://www.themesbylacats.com/

http://www.dabblin-in-themes.com/

http://themespace.20m.com/main.htm

http://www.volsgal.com/main.html

http://www.surfhoo.com/index2.asp

http://yours-truli.com/

Graphics

http://www.4yeo.com/ie.htm

http://www.geocities.com/agraphica/index.html

http://www.geocities.com/angel_k_angel/angelsangels.html

http://pages.ivillage.com/morgans_view/id2.html

http://www.bearjests.com/asynjur/backgrounds/

http://www.patswebgraphics.com/edge.html

http://home.cogeco.ca/~tickie/Backgrounds/index.html

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Bluffs/1646/index.html

http://webclipart.about.com/od/msubmenu18/

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Haven/1199/buttons.html

http://www.xmission.com/~emailbox/catstuff.htm

http://www.celinea.com/

http://graphics.elysiumgates.com/

http://www.dailycandy.com/setcity.jsp?ref=/home.jsp

http://iamdebbie.net/

http://digital-imagination.com/

http://www.dreamworkdesigns.com/index.html

http://www.el-lirio.com.ar/e-3-lili.htm#elilies

http://elfiecreations.surfsitesusa.com/index.html

http://www.enchantress.net/contents.shtml

http://mistress-of-mischief-design.net/Main/entrance.htm

http://femina.cybergrrl.com/

http://freemo.com/free/sets.html

http://www.all4you.dk/FreewareWorld/links.php

http://www.gizmodo.com/

http://www.angelfire.com/mo3/lupus/page2.html

http://nero-grafica.tripod.com/indexeng.htm

http://www.geocities.com/SouthBeach/Suite/8441/

http://hem.bolina.hsb.se/ingalills-theme-creations/ingalill.htm

http://www.jjgraphics.org/themes4.htm

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Village/2082/

http://www.karasplace.0catch.com/index.html

http://www.kylyria.net/

http://www.lacefairy.com/

http://www.geocities.com/Wellesley/9402/

http://noveltiesbynancy.com/

http://pacpat.net/graphics2.html

http://patinastreasures.com/

http://petesdesigns.surfhoo.com/index4.htm

http://www.pointoffocus.com/

http://www.quickcreations.50megs.com/

http://www.kathilawson.com/index.html

http://scubagrl.surfhoo.com/

http://serenitydesigns.org/index.html

http://www.serenitysthemes.com/

http://shep4.surfhoo.com/

http://sundreamdesigns.com/graphics.html

http://www.tootsiesthemeshop.com/

http://www.angelfire.com/magic/under_the_rainbow/index.html

http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/byzantium/260/vs-sets.html

http://www.volsgal.com/main.html

http://www.castleberryarts.com/

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Coffeehouse/5922/index.html

http://c2.com/cgi/wiki

http://www.woodyswatch.com/

http://www.woofensworld.com/

http://yours-truli.com/

Web Rings...look here for more sites

http://www.ringsurf.com/netring?ring=womenwithlove;action=list

http://ravenacrow.surfhoo.com/webrings.htm

http://www.ringsurf.com/netring?ring=hearts;action=list

http://www.ringsurf.com/netring?ring=jbring;id=137;action=list

http://www.ringsurf.com/netring?ring=mindsofvision;action=list


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Many thanks Liz for the above links, much appreciated :up: 

Kind regards - Oldie


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Liz for those links.


Jillian


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

dvk01 said:


> Any firewall will let them in because you told it to
> When you installed the screen saver you let IT and all it's associated rubbish through the firewall
> 
> If you must install all sorts of rubbish without scanning it first with a good antivirus and anti trojan and something like adawre you can always expect that to happen


Upon Norton's recommendation , I set the firewall to "Default" settings. Norton recommended this. I use this, because I do not know what to block and what not to block. I cannot tell what I need and what I don't need to allow or to block. I had customize it once, but then could not receive any MSN mail. Had other problems, so I went back to the default settings. This is one reason that I have never cared for a firewall. I just simply don't know what to allow and what not to allow, so usually , alot gets through. But with Norton recommending the default settings, I thought that was sufficient.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

The point is, whatever firewall settings you have, it will not block installations of progams you choose to install. That isn't the job of a firewall. A firewall is intended to block connections in and out of your computer, not to block dodgy installations. Once the dodgy programs are on your computer a firewall can block them from accessing the outside world, but thats all.

As for what to block and what not to block, if you are unsure, just do a search on google for whatever program is asking for access.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

dugq said:


> The point is, whatever firewall settings you have, it will not block installations of progams you choose to install. That isn't the job of a firewall. A firewall is intended to block connections in and out of your computer, not to block dodgy installations. Once the dodgy programs are on your computer a firewall can block them from accessing the outside world, but thats all.
> 
> As for what to block and what not to block, if you are unsure, just do a search on google for whatever program is asking for access.


Dugg, tried the Google thing and it simply cannot tell me what all these things mean that I need to block. I am super, super, double ,super dumb and dumbmmer, when it comes to programs on my computer that I NEED or DO NOT need. I know one thing only. I need Messenger . I need my 2 browsers , my mail, my internet connections, and That is all that I can tell what I need on my computer. A firewall will always and forever need to be set at default settings for me. Always. As I cannot tell it what to allow and what to block. I am much too green for a firewall.

Jillian


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Default settings on a firewall like Norton should be OK

what you have to do is when it warns that XXXX wants to access the net look carefully and decide should it

obviously if it's the browser IM or similar then yes but any new program you have installed you need to look and see should it 

if it's a program that is used on the net then yes but if it's a screensaver or printing program or whatever then be verycareful before allowing and if in any doubt say no & ask 

The really important thing is not to allow any INCOMING when it asks, they are all bad as it will automatically allow anything in reply to a message you have sent out

And Never allow any unknown applications to go out at all. If something suddenly asks to go on the net and you haven't knowingly installed it, then it will 99% of the time be bad


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

dvk01 said:


> Default settings on a firewall like Norton should be OK
> 
> what you have to do is when it warns that XXXX wants to access the net look carefully and decide should it
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Dvko1. That advice has been very helpful to me.

Jillian


----------

